# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Official Master Thread of Maine Vote Irregularities

## carterm

I am going to compile everything we've got and send it to Maine newspapers and the campaign. Here is where I need you to post information, specifically information about fraud. I'm looking for numbers or personal first-hand experiences (for those of you in Maine). Here's what I've got so far:

Waldo County
towns are reporting "0" by GOP, numbers do not match
http://waldo.villagesoup.com/news/st...results/484636
*+6*

Portland Caucus
reports of delegates being discarded

Waterville City Caucus
Paul won by 16 votes, according to WTV (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...=en_US#gid=172)
0 votes reported by GOP
*+16*

Kennebec County, China Precinct
Maine GOP reported: Romney 6, Paul 11, Santorum 1, TOTAL 18.
WatchTheVote reported total: Romney 3, Paul 13, Santorum 1, Gingrich 1, TOTAL 18.
*+5*

Washington County
postponed 

Belfast Super Caucus
someone reported results on this forum. find them!
i believe we were up *+3*

New Portland Caucus (reported by RufusTDoofus)
Ron Paul 2, Romney 0, Santorum 0, Gingrich 0
0 votes reported by GOP
*+2*

Androscoggin County
Watchthevote corrected their numbers

194 - 32 = *162 votes left to find.*

i know some of you think this is trivial. it isn't. we need a state because people are too stupid to understand delegates, and we need more people, stupid or not.

this is the official maine GOP results list. start looking for discrepancies: http://www.mainegop.com/wp-content/u...us_results.pdf

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I posted in the other thread, we gained another 6 votes in Waldo county if you include all the towns

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Currently only 37-30 Paul-Romney according to the Maine GOP

----------


## chris41336

Awesome job, dude. When I (eventually) win a position here in NJ I'm going to work as hard as I can to prevent this kind of crap from happening here.

----------


## J_White

bump !

----------


## CTRattlesnake

FWIW, the Daily Paul is claiming we won Waterville by 15.


Again, unconfirmed, but thats word on the street

----------


## carterm

> FWIW, the Daily Paul is claiming we won Waterville by 15.
> 
> 
> Again, unconfirmed, but thats word on the street


got an abraham linkin?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> got an abraham linkin?






> I have been breaking my head over this entire saturday night. It's not only belfast but other towns like waterville, south bristol and wilton is missing votes. In waterville Dr. paul won by 15 votes per local RP supporter and chair but it's shows as 0 in maine GOP. We must ask for a recount of maine caucus , inclusion of washington county, race to close to call and also ask for charlie webster's resignation and file charges against maine GOP!


Bottom of page: http://www.dailypaul.com/213709/rp-s...-the-actual-vo

----------


## Gurv720

Keep up the good work!

----------


## millercards

It's important that we do our research.  We need facts to throw in their face.

... The 262 - 212 difference in Androscoggin .... what are Romney's numbers there, did they have them right?

----------


## carterm

updated, checking on androscoggin now

----------


## carterm

also, androscoggin has a contact person. this doc has contact people for county/city/town caucuses. get on it! let's do this. enough b.s. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...hl=en_US#gid=1

----------


## carterm

new update: washington county formally asking maine gop to count its votes. 


> The Republican Party chair for Washington County is formally requesting that state GOP leaders include the results of this weekend's re-scheduled caucus into the final tally for Maine's presidential straw poll. The original caucus was postponed Saturday because of an expected snowstorm, and in the statewide results announced this weekend, Mitt Romney edged out Ron Paul by fewer than 200 votes. But while Paul and his organizers originally cried foul over the delay, his state coordinator is now backing off a suggestion that it was part of a strategy to give Romney a boost.


http://www.mpbn.net/Home/tabid/36/ct...2/Default.aspx

i'm hoping the campaign realizes that there is even more to this than just the washington county caucus.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

where is the andro contact person?

----------


## affa

please review this thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ls-by-district

I found a couple places where, based on early reporting from twitter, etc, rather than take votes away from Paul they simply added a vote here and there to Romney.

Waterboro (not ville) was an example.   There's some links in the thread above to early reports.

----------


## carterm

> where is the andro contact person?


look at the bottom of the spreadsheet, where the tabs are. click on androscoggin.

----------


## The Gold Standard

If someone can get exact vote counts for Waterville and other fraudulent results, please post them. I will add them to the statewide spreadsheet. 

For right now, I added in the Waldo County results they left out and the results are:

Mitt Romney 2,219 (38.88%)
Ron Paul 2,031 (35.59%)
Rick Santorum 1,028 (18.01%)
Newt Gingrich 367 (6.43%)

----------


## carterm

check hot topics for new post. keep looking over the numbers!

----------


## Anna Karenina

The numbers discussed here do not reflect that Romeny's numbers would also grow when each of the counties are correctly reported. Hopefully Ron Paul's votes would, in the final tally, be more than Romneys.

----------


## cityoflight

> The numbers discussed here do not reflect that Romeny's numbers would also grow when each of the counties are correctly reported. Hopefully Ron Paul's votes would, in the final tally, be more than Romneys.


This is correct as far as I can see (and important to remember).

For Androscoggin County, the official GOP results have Paul 212, Romney 148
The Watch the Vote spreadsheet has Paul 262, Romney 173

So instead of winning by 64, we win by 89. Net gain of 25.

----------


## carterm

> This is correct as far as I can see (and important to remember).
> 
> For Androscoggin County, the official GOP results have Paul 212, Romney 148
> The Watch the Vote spreadsheet has Paul 262, Romney 173
> 
> So instead of winning by 64, we win by 89. Net gain of 25.


very good, updated

----------


## thelaibon

So happy to see this thread. Cheers to the dilligence!

----------


## SL89

> So happy to see this thread. Cheers to the dilligence!


This

----------


## nano1895

Well if this watchthevote thing actually leads somewhere then I'm very happy that the guy responsible kept going through with it even though it got a bad rep from the campaign and people here on the forums.

----------


## The Gold Standard

I'm not using the WatchTheVote numbers unless they are verified elsewhere. I know the numbers on this site were closer to the official numbers than the WatchTheVote numbers were for Androscoggin County.

----------


## carterm

someone volunteer to call the androscoggin contact tomorrow haha.

----------


## sailingaway

This doesn't count the city of Portland where they threw out the Paul delegates and delegate chair, right?

----------


## carterm

> This doesn't count the city of Portland where they threw out the Paul delegates and delegate chair, right?


more info please

----------


## sailingaway

Apparently there was a straw poll where Romney and Paul were close but all the Romney folks left right after and almost all the delegates and the delegate chair (who appoints people to vacant seats) were Paul supporters. They said there were a different number of votes then check ins or something and threw out the delegates but kept the straw poll. I have no idea if they scrutinized numbers like that in areas where Paul didn't dominate.

This was the city of Portland with 70 delegates, I understand.

----------


## socal

That was RufusTDoofus who said he and his wife weren't counted, as well as someone else.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd#post4171534



> As I predicted in this post shenanigans indeed happened at our Somerset County caucus. My wife and I were the only two people present from our town (New Portland). Both of us voted for Ron Paul. BTW, there was someone from Cornville present as well that wasn't counted.


In a couple days, or whenever you think you've finished, the edited/final OP should be forwarded to the campaign.

----------


## carterm

updated, bump; would like to have at least one or two more counties with discrepancies. keep looking guys!

----------


## carterm

going to bed. waking up. checking thread. want at least one more tidbit of information i can add. i'll email wead in the morning.

----------


## mosquitobite

bump

----------


## socal

From a comment in _The Atlantic_, don't know how you'd track it down though.  Think he's talking about Wash County,

Why Ron Paul's Supporters are Furious About the Maine Caucus
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...caucus/253005/



> Josh Brueggen
> 
> A caucus for the southern half of the county has already occurred, and was not recorded in the statewide results.    No reason was given for not including the votes from this caucus which had already occurred.  Over 500 voters participated, and Paul had a roughly 150 vote edge over Romney there.  If the pattern holds for the rest of the county, and the other half county then Paul wins it going away

----------


## bcreps85

> From a comment in _The Atlantic_, don't know how you'd track it down though.  Think he's talking about Wash County,
> 
> Why Ron Paul's Supporters are Furious About the Maine Caucus
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...caucus/253005/


That's actually my comment that the guy who responded with those results responded to.  Do we have any way to get a hold of him?  Someone who was tracking in another thread said he had us down to 67 in the hole by adding in mistakes and places that had voted but not been counted...this guys' response alone would put us in the win if true...

----------


## bcreps85

My response to Josh...

"Josh, if this is true you really need to contact the campaign, the Maine GOP, anything you can.  If there is proof, you should bring it over to the RP Forums as well so they can help.  Someone was tracking mistakes and places that voted but were not counted and had us like 67 votes in the hole...if what you say is true, it sounds like we really might have won this thing... "

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Bump for new info

----------


## slamhead

Is Ben Swan in on the loop with this? He is airing his show today and should know about the discrepancies that have been discovered so far.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> From a comment in _The Atlantic_, don't know how you'd track it down though.  Think he's talking about Wash County,
> 
> Why Ron Paul's Supporters are Furious About the Maine Caucus
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...caucus/253005/


When did they cancel Washington County? On the same day of voting or the day before?

----------


## sailingaway

> When did they cancel Washington County? On the same day of voting or the day before?


the day before, I believe.  The same day Romney decided to actually speak at caucuses.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Did the mods really change the title of this thread??

----------


## carterm

> Is Ben Swan in on the loop with this? He is airing his show today and should know about the discrepancies that have been discovered so far.


yes, i emailed him last night

----------


## sailingaway

> Did the mods really change the title of this thread??


from fraud? Yes, I did.

----------


## sailingaway

> yes, i emailed him last night


thank you!

----------


## carterm

emailing wead now.

----------


## parocks

Notes:

Belfast is in Waldo County.  The missing numbers in Belfast and the missing numbers in Waldo are the same missing numbers

Portland is in Cumberland County.  There are reports from other towns in Cumberland, Falmouth, Yarmouth, that proper procedures weren't followed.

New Portland is in Somerset County.  There are reports that other towns in Somerset weren't counted.  Something about no town clerk.

----------


## matt0611

Ben Swann just tweeted:

"Reality Check tonight... widespread voter fraud in Maine? One caucus chairman says... absolutely. the interview you won't see anywhere else."

----------


## WIwarrior

> Ben Swann just tweeted:
> 
> "Reality Check tonight... widespread voter fraud in Maine? One caucus chairman says... absolutely. the interview you won't see anywhere else."


Sweet!

----------


## Savvy Jack

> Sweet!


link?

----------


## MozoVote

deleted. duplicate info

----------


## The Gold Standard

If you make the following changes:

Update the totals for all of Waldo County.
Adding the results for the New Portland caucus.
Fixing the results in Waterboro (York County, Romney had 1 vote too many)
Using the WatchTheVote results for Androscoggin County (I hope someone can vouch for their accuracy)

The results would be:

Mitt Romney 2,243 (38%)
Ron Paul 2,083 (36%)
Rick Santorum 1,084 (19%)
Newt Gingrich 368 (6%)

----------


## row333au



----------


## row333au

*Pew study: 2 million dead Americans on active voter rolls*

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...ZpYjk.facebook

----------


## parocks

> If you make the following changes:
> 
> Update the totals for all of Waldo County.
> Adding the results for the New Portland caucus.
> Fixing the results in Waterboro (York County, Romney had 1 vote too many)
> Using the WatchTheVote results for Androscoggin County (I hope someone can vouch for their accuracy)
> 
> The results would be:
> 
> ...



Did you include - Add Waterville, Kennebec County?  That's an extra 16 for Ron Paul.  21 for Paul, 5 for Romney.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Did you include - Add Waterville, Kennebec County?  That's an extra 16 for Ron Paul.  21 for Paul, 5 for Romney.


No I didn't see numbers for that yet. Were there any other votes, or just 21 for Ron and 5 for Mitt?

----------


## carterm

updated: androscoggin updated their totals (unfortunately WTV corrected their mistake, not vice versa), added +1 to waterville, also:

very interesting: China Precinct, Kennebec County (this may be a county to keep an eye on):

Maine GOP reported: Romney - 6, Paul - 11, Santorum - 1, TOTAL - 18.
WatchTheVote reported total: Romney - 3, Paul - 13, Santorum - 1, Gingrich - 1, TOTAL: 18

also, new article out of kennebec county:
http://www.kjonline.com/news/questio...012-02-14.html

----------

